# Has anyone heard of/ attended Westmore Makeup Academy?



## xcutiepie331x (Sep 16, 2008)

If so, what do you think of it? Would you recommend it? Please let me know.


----------



## metalkitty (Sep 21, 2008)

Hmm, I'm curious about this school too!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 21, 2008)

I know of it, although I have never taken classes there.  It's generally well-regarded, although again, only from what I have heard from others, not from personal experience.

The Westmore family has been doing makeup and teaching makeup for decades.  They are quite the MA dynasty.


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks. I know Ive posted like a thousand threads :/ about makeup schools. Im just so confused and want to hear as much as I can from others to help me make my decision.


----------

